# Mold



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 15, 2011)

I set up a 9" Kritter Keeper for my ghost mantid's adult home, and I'm housing a young African in there right now. The setup is just coconut husk bedding and driftwood right now. Both the substrate and the wood are molding. Is there any way to stop the mold and prevent it in the future? And will it harm my mantis?


----------



## gripen (Sep 15, 2011)

do a search on this it has been discussed before. you should probably clean out the enclosure and change the sticks or else you could risk infection. search for how to keep humid enclosures clean in the housing section.


----------



## sporeworld (Sep 16, 2011)

Angelofdeathzz recommends spraying with a mixture of vinegar and water. Don't remember the exact ratio. I imagine you could pre-soak beforehand, as well.

BTW, has anyone used hay as a substrate?


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 16, 2011)

I'd say microwave everything, except the mantis. That should take care of it. :lol:


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2011)

gripen said:


> do a search on this it has been discussed before. you should probably clean out the enclosure and change the sticks or else you could risk infection. search for how to keep humid enclosures clean in the housing section.


This "infection" risk is not a concern. To rid the mold reduce the level of excess moisture. It is possible that the mold came from the cage decor. I would personally use paper towels as a substrate. But excess moisture is your biggest contributor to the mold.


----------



## LilGreenPuffer (Sep 17, 2011)

Okay, I think I used too much water when I prepared this batch of moss, so between drying it out a little and the vinegar solution, I think I'll be able to fix it. Thanks!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 18, 2011)

All that is needed is a 1 part vinegar 4-5 parts water, just don't spray the mantis directly, even though it won't harm them, I use it when needed with very good results, and yes it can be poured directly on the substrate if you want.

But as Rick mentioned paper towel is a cheap easy way to do substrate, but it also will mold, so it's a rock or hard place type thing...


----------



## dlemmings (Sep 18, 2011)

I use critter keepers and the green "scotchbright" type pads cut to size as substate, every sunday I remove the substrate and clean the enclosure. i have not yet found mold and i mist every day. i have sticks hot glued to top and thin plywood base below scotchbright pads to allow two small fake/silk flowers to protrude from the sctchbright pads(which i have coming up one end wall and curving into the top to form almost a "c"shape)...even the plywood has yet to mold.


----------



## Psychobunny (Nov 15, 2011)

I use a thin layer of AAA grade New Zeland sphagnum moss which is just barely damp.

I have never had a mold problem using this, but I never allow it to get soaking wet.

Good ventilation is also very important.

P.S. as of yesterday, I found out a different story.

Cleaning cages I found mold!! Pulled all moss out. Now using plain old paper towels.


----------



## rs4guy (Nov 15, 2011)

I noticed today a few wisps of mold growing in my female Ghosts cage, will try the water/vinegar mix. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Psychobunny (Nov 15, 2011)

Has anyone tried Colloidal silver solution?

I have some, but I am affraid to try it on mantids since I have been told it's not good

for roaches (closely related species).


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 15, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> All that is needed is a 1 part vinegar 4-5 parts water, just don't spray the mantis directly, even though it won't harm them, I use it when needed with very good results, and yes it can be poured directly on the substrate if you want.
> 
> But as Rick mentioned paper towel is a cheap easy way to do substrate, but it also will mold, so it's a rock or hard place type thing...


Rick also mentioned not overdoing the moisture and that is the main point. If you have found an excellent way of removing mold and use it regularly, your RH is too high. Believe me, in arid Yuma, I never have nold!


----------



## Mantiskid (Jan 19, 2012)

Mold usually grows when there is excess moisture in the enclosure. I don't know if you mist the mantids too much or if their isn't enough ventilation?


----------



## sporeworld (Jan 19, 2012)

For me, it was intentionally oversoaking, to compensate for blistering heat (Creo experiments), and top-only ventilation. I didn't want the responsibility of spaying throughout the day, and I ran out of foggers.

Ultimately, if I had a more frequent cleaning regimine, it would have been a non-issue (or almost). My ideal enclosure will have a removeable bottom, so I can dump and replace every few days, instead of doing a massive cleaning every week. The communal cages, in particular, can be challenging - someone's almost always molting.


----------



## Mantiskid (Feb 9, 2012)

Sporeworld said:


> For me, it was intentionally oversoaking, to compensate for blistering heat (Creo experiments), and top-only ventilation. I didn't want the responsibility of spaying throughout the day, and I ran out of foggers.
> 
> Ultimately, if I had a more frequent cleaning regimine, it would have been a non-issue (or almost). My ideal enclosure will have a removeable bottom, so I can dump and replace every few days, instead of doing a massive cleaning every week. The communal cages, in particular, can be challenging - someone's almost always molting.


Hmmm...


----------



## itzjustjeff (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd recommend springtails. They clean up mold as well as any scraps (not the actual scraps but the mold growing on it) that your mantises might drop. If you end up having a lot of spring tails then you have food for your babies right there in the tank! My Creos still go down to the coco husk to grab springtails every once in a while at L4.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Feb 9, 2012)

shoot, I forgot to feed the springs tonight! tks for reminding me.... :gun_bandana:


----------



## patrickfraser (Feb 10, 2012)

You mean they need more than coal? Sounds like me on Christmas. I want sooooo much more, but only end up with coal. Actually Santa is too cheap to leave the "real" thing. I get a bag of Kingston charcoal briquettes. Cheap mother of a toadstool.


----------

